# DNP F-28-173lbs



## alisie (Oct 9, 2019)

Per BigSwolePump's recommendation I'll be posting here to log my DNP cycle.*

Dosage
*300mg crystal, I get too lethargic over 400mg.
I eased into it at 100mg in the am, sides were tolerable throughout the day so I took 100mg several hours later.

Today I went to 300mg and plan to stay there until the 25th then I'll  take a 3 day diet break over the weekend and resume 300mg/day.
I'm well aware that I don't need DNP, like everyone else I want quicker results so I can get on with another bulk.
*Supplements
*L-carnitine
Vit C
Vit D
Vit A
Vit E
B12 complex
NAC
ALA
C0Q10
Omega 3
Benedryl
Bronkaid




*Diet*
Typically 900-1700 calories, with a TDEE of 2300 I'm still creating a decent deficit even if I hit maintenance.
I tend to stick to lower carbs while running DNP, it's still only mid  50's (Fahrenheit) outside so I prefer to keep the heat to a minimum.

*10-8-19
*300mg(split am/pm)
172.8lbs
*10-9-19*
300mg(single dose)
171lbs

Any questions just ask!


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 9, 2019)

interested to follow. are you capsules 100mg crystal a piece? usually the crystal is 250mg/cap so just wondering, not really that important tho. 
Pretty large calorie flux from 900-1700. do you feel pretty off at the 900/day with the DNP. DNP typically will start to drive you to want to eat so wondering how you survive on the 900. deficit plus the DNP is always a good starting point long as youre getting what you need in the diet. I see you split the dose am/pm and then went single dose... any reason you are taking it all at once? what I have found, and most people, when running multiple capsules, split it between your day to keep the sides lower and more of a constant. for me, im doing 400mg i do 630am and then around 130pm. if im doing 600mg ill do 630, 12 and then again at around 4. found that helps to keep the sides lower. good idea on sticking to the lower carbs, helps to keep them burns at the min while still getting a good effect going on


----------



## alisie (Oct 10, 2019)

metsfan4life said:


> interested to follow. are you capsules 100mg crystal a piece? usually the crystal is 250mg/cap so just wondering, not really that important tho.
> Pretty large calorie flux from 900 to 700 do you feel pretty off at the 900/day with the DNP. DNP typically will start to drive you to want to eat so wondering how you survive on the 900. deficit plus the DNP is always a good starting point long as youre getting what you need in the diet. I see you split the dose am/pm and then went single dose... any reason you are taking it all at once? what I have found, and most people, when running multiple capsules, split it between your day to keep the sides lower and more of a constant. for me, im doing 400mg i do 630am and then around 130pm. if im doing 600mg ill do 630, 12 and then again at around 4. found that helps to keep the sides lower. good idea on sticking to the lower carbs, helps to keep them burns at the min while still getting a good effect going on



They were supposed to be 250mg but they’re actually around 310-350mg, I open my capsules and weigh out what I need and put them into a secondary capsule. Messy but I want to be precise with my dosages.
I started off with a split dose to test my tolerance, I experienced hives with my last cycle and wanted to ensure I wasn’t going to be dealing with that this time around.
I’d rather experience most of the heat during my working hours(7:15pm-4:00am) because it’s cooler outside and I hate being warm when I sleep.

The low end of my calorie range is typically on a very sedentary day, I don’t feel too bad on that low of intake, I  stick to high protein low carbs and lots of caffeine. I’m pretty susceptible to carb cravings on dNP so I try to keep my base calories at 900 (156g P, 20C and 20F RFL macros basically) and if I need a little extra boost I have plenty of wiggle room.


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 10, 2019)

ok you said that the capsules are 310-350mg....are you the one that capped these or are you taking product capsules that you purchased, opening up and then reweighing into a 2nd capsule? reason i ask is its very likely this 310-350mg includes a filler to help FILL the capsule, so you likely have 250mg DNP plus some filler powder of something so the capsule is full. so if you're weighing out 100mg, you are likely getting less than 100mg of actual DNP product. but if you made these, then disregard. 

def get the feeling warm at night part. to me, splitting the dose evenly throughout the day helps to avoid that huge burn like you're talking during a particular time as its more of a consistent base dose running so it becomes "normal". 

I feel ya on the DNP carb craving. Im very noncraving type and dont have a sweet tooth, at all. dont care for junk food. but god knows when im at the end of DNP 600-800mg, it hits and i jsut wanna end a family bag of kitkats but thats when i know im done with that cycle


----------



## Trump (Oct 10, 2019)

I am in to follow, be ready for a little 10 day run myself in 7 week or so


----------



## alisie (Oct 10, 2019)

metsfan4life said:


> ok you said that the capsules are 310-350mg....are you the one that capped these or are you taking product capsules that you purchased, opening up and then reweighing into a 2nd capsule? reason i ask is its very likely this 310-350mg includes a filler to help FILL the capsule, so you likely have 250mg DNP plus some filler powder of something so the capsule is full. so if you're weighing out 100mg, you are likely getting less than 100mg of actual DNP product. but if you made these, then disregard.
> 
> def get the feeling warm at night part. to me, splitting the dose evenly throughout the day helps to avoid that huge burn like you're talking during a particular time as its more of a consistent base dose running so it becomes "normal".
> 
> I feel ya on the DNP carb craving. Im very noncraving type and dont have a sweet tooth, at all. dont care for junk food. but god knows when im at the end of DNP 600-800mg, it hits and i jsut wanna end a family bag of kitkats but thats when i know im done with that cycle


I was not the one that originally capsuled them, according to my seller there are no fillers. I have another 15-20 of these left then I'll start filling my own. Though at this rate of loss I might not even get to that point.
I would like to spread them throughout the day, I'm just not too keen on transporting the stuff to my workplace.
I have a major sweet tooth myself yet this craving is different, like I could straight up eat table sugar. It doesn't have to be super palatable, typically when I crave something it's a sweet, fatty, salty combo.



Trump said:


> I am in to follow, be ready for a little 10 day run myself in 7 week or so


Nice! What dose do you typically run?


----------



## alisie (Oct 10, 2019)

*10/10/19
*320mg (too lazy to drop the extra 20mg)
169.6lbs


----------



## alisie (Oct 13, 2019)

*10/11/19*
320mg
169.4


*10/12/19*
310mg
169lb

*10/13/19
*310mg
168.4lbs

Still feeling good, a little lethargic at work but nothing intolerable. Sleep is a little rough, I experience insomnia some nights though not from being too warm.
The weekend was around maintenance calories, with the dnp I should still have a 300+ cal deficit. I'm interested to see what weigh in come Monday will be.


----------



## alisie (Oct 16, 2019)

10/14/19
310mg
168.6lbs
*10/15/19*
310mg
169.2lbs
*10/16/19*
330mg
166.4lbs

Averaging 1700 calories, 9 more days to go.

9 more days to go


----------



## Trump (Oct 17, 2019)

200mg 10 days if is I was to run it



alisie said:


> Nice! What dose do you typically run?


----------



## alisie (Oct 18, 2019)

*10/17/19*
320mg
168.4
*10/18/19*
330mg
166.4


----------



## alisie (Oct 19, 2019)

*10/19/19
*330mg
166.2lbs


----------



## alisie (Oct 22, 2019)

*10/20/19*
320mg
No weigh in


----------



## alisie (Oct 22, 2019)

*10/21/19*
320mg
166.4
*10/22/19*
320mg
167.8

retaining a lot of water, gotta love the flat watery look&#55357;&#56850;


----------



## alisie (Oct 23, 2019)

*10/23/19*
320mg
165.4lb


----------



## alisie (Oct 24, 2019)

*10/24/19
*320mg169lbs
Again with the fluctuations...


----------



## alisie (Oct 25, 2019)

*10/25/19

*320mg
167.2lb


----------



## alisie (Oct 31, 2019)

*10/30/19
*I didn’t track over the weekend but there was some birthday celebration eating so you know that was calorie dense.
Back on track today.
320mg
165.2lbs so still lots of water, mainly in my abdomen as it feels mildly distended even on an empty stomach. Inches lost everywhere else though which is great.


----------



## alisie (Oct 31, 2019)

*10/31/19
*300mg
165.0lb


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 1, 2019)

Any plans to do a before/after pic? Would be curious to see what kind of difference it made.


----------



## alisie (Nov 1, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> Any plans to do a before/after pic? Would be curious to see what kind of difference it made.


Unfortunately I never took a before pic, maybe next round for the last 15lbs.

I'm taking a week off to let the water weight drop off plus I'm coming down with a head cold, the lethargy has been awful. Seems like a good time for a break.


----------

